# corkbark?



## mwyomingb (Sep 18, 2011)

Hay everyone just have a quick question on corkbark. Of the people who have used it how well does this work i know some natural products for decoration have a tendency to mold is corkbark safe?


----------



## BrettG (Sep 18, 2011)

Fine to use.I have never had any issues with it.I am sure plenty of others will chime in that have not had any issues either.


----------



## synyster (Sep 18, 2011)

I use it in every tank!


----------



## telaranabella (Sep 19, 2011)

I use it with my tarantulas and for my reptiles. I haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 21, 2011)

I use it and love it.  I've never seen so much as a speck of mold growing on cork bark.


----------



## jebbewocky (Sep 21, 2011)

Not only is it OK to use, but, personally, it is the ONLY wood product I would use. Period.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll echo just about every comment here.  Cork bark is great to use - it doesn't mold easily and holds up very well without decomposing.  Buy it in bulk to save money.


----------



## Jerome.h (Oct 12, 2011)

hihi...another qn... what kinda wood would be prefered? im using the floating cork bark i bought from fish store. it grow abit of molt when the substrate are moist around it.
what about drift woods? will drift wood molt more easily than cork barks? since driftwoods are place inside submerged in fish tanks.?
need advice thanks=p


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

JeromeHeah said:


> hihi...another qn... what kinda wood would be prefered? im using the floating cork bark i bought from fish store. it grow abit of molt when the substrate are moist around it.
> what about drift woods? will drift wood molt more easily than cork barks? since driftwoods are place inside submerged in fish tanks.?
> need advice thanks=p


Drift wood doesn't mold underwater because mold can't form there. Eventualy if kept in the tank it turn very spongy and eventualy to dirt. when you take it out mold starts growing on it within days if you do not take care of it. Drift wood will mold far more easily than cork if kept in the same conditons.

BTW for future refrence please start your own thread instead of jacking someone elses


----------



## Hobo (Oct 12, 2011)

JeromeHeah said:


> hihi...another qn... what kinda wood would be prefered? im using the floating cork bark i bought from fish store. it grow abit of molt when the substrate are moist around it.
> what about drift woods? will drift wood molt more easily than cork barks? since driftwoods are place inside submerged in fish tanks.?
> need advice thanks=p


Stick with corkbark, it's a lot easier to handle.
You can use driftwood, but those mold as well, and are usually heavy enough to pose a potential hazard should they fall over or something.



Josh Perry said:


> Drift wood doesn't mold underwater because mold can't form there.


Mold/fungi can grow underwater.

BTW for future reference, adding to an already existing thread that's relevant to your topic is always better than making a new thread evertime a question pops into your head.


----------



## BQC123 (Oct 12, 2011)

The only mold I have ever had with cork bark was with small scorpions in deli cups. In a damp enclosure, if it fell over flat, mold would grow under it, but not on the bark.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

I've had the same pieces of drift wood in my fish tank for 5 years I never got mold or anything on them when I took them out thye nearly fell apart and when I checked on them a few days later they were coever in mold


----------



## pavel (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Perry said:


> Drift wood doesn't mold underwater because mold can't form there. Eventualy if kept in the tank it turn very spongy and eventualy to dirt. when you take it out mold starts growing on it within days if you do not take care of it. Drift wood will mold far more easily than cork if kept in the same conditons.


If by "molds" you mean fungi in general, that would not be a correct statement.  The fact that when your driftwood was left in the tank it "_very spongy and eventualy to dirt_" is evidence of fungi and other organisms at work.  As far as visual mushroom caps and slime molds, no you won't see those underwater.   

However, while cork bark does rot over time (all organic materials do), it is much slower to do so or to mold than other woods.  In a terrarium/vivarium setting, cork bark seems to last "forever".


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought it was microorganisms not mold you just just changed the way I see stuff now lol I feel so stupid =P


----------



## Jerome.h (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks guys...shall go for cork barks then.=p

---------- Post added 10-20-2011 at 12:15 PM ----------




Josh Perry said:


> BTW for future reference please start your own thread instead of jacking someone elses


theres a reason y we're still Arachnopeon 
thanks.. think i shall jus continue using cork barks then... mayb not too moist in the future=p
peace


----------

